# What bug is this...?



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a new bug that made it into the house. We saw 3 of these crawling around the house last night, in different locations. They're about 3/8-1/2" long. Anyone know what these guys are?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

EWWW! that one looks icky!

The wet spring followed by the rapid warm-up has resulted in TONS of bugs for us this year.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

do they all look like that? The only thing I have been able to find that was even close is the banded alder beetle. It looks similar to yours. I was thinking maybe yours is a young version of this guy:










banded alder borer


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

nap said:


> do they all look like that? The only thing I have been able to find that was even close is the banded alder beetle. It looks similar to yours. I was thinking maybe yours is a young version of this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nap. I wasn't able to see your posted photo, but I've now seen plenty on the internet. Mine were all twins. While some of the banding and antenna are similar, I don't think mine are BABs. Mine are much smaller, and have too much red (and I'm well out of the region BABs are supposed to inhabit).

I agree with Leah: Icky. Still, would like to solve the mystery.....


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Itsdanf said:


> Thanks Nap. I wasn't able to see your posted photo, but I've now seen plenty on the internet. Mine were all twins. While some of the banding and antenna are similar, I don't think mine are BABs. Mine are much smaller, and have too much red (and I'm well out of the region BABs are supposed to inhabit). I agree with Leah: Icky. Still, would like to solve the mystery.....


the lack of total color and your being smaller is a couple reasons I thought yours might be adolescent BAB's. I still haven't found anything closer.

If you have a USDA field office anywhere close, they might be able to help. I know that was one of the major services they provided when we had a local extension close.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

nap said:


> the lack of total color and your being smaller is a couple reasons I thought yours might be adolescent BAB's. I still haven't found anything closer.
> 
> If you have a USDA field office anywhere close, they might be able to help. I know that was one of the major services they provided when we had a local extension close.


 Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try that (unless someone else out there can ID this little bugger...).


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

It definitely looks to be of the borer beetle family. Most closely resembles the red-headed ash borer.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

fabrk8r said:


> It definitely looks to be of the borer beetle family. Most closely resembles the red-headed ash borer.



looks like you might have hit it on it's little red head.

http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/hortnews/files/images/redhead ash borer.preview.jpg


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I think that's either the bug (red-headed ash borer), or a close cousin -- perhaps a red-headed pecan borer! And yes, we do have a little bit of fire wood left in the house that might have been infected.

So, I'll throw out the wood pronto, before any more of these buggies can hatch, and start smooshing the ones that continue to show up.

Thanks all for the feedback. Mystery solved! :thumbsup:


----------

